# [emerge] Pb lors des compilations

## zeuss1414

Slt tout le monde,

Je suis en train de reinstaller ma gentoo et je rencontre quelque problème. Lors de certaine compilation j'ai un vieux seg fault et il me dis que c probablement un pb materiel ou du system car le "bug" n'est pas reproduisible.

En regardant un peu sur les forums il semblerais que dans e nombreux ca soit du a la ram. J'ai donc fait un mem test pendant plusieur heure mais ca n'a rien donne. 

De quoi d'autre peu venir ce probleme ???

Note: 

 - Ram  corsair 512Mo PC 3200 qui tourne a 140MHz

 - CM ABIT K7N2G-L

 - Athlon XP 2400+

Merci d'avance.

----------

## tetienne

oui il y a de fortes chances que ce soit la ram. Elle semble overclockée là en plus non ? Donc un départ serait de de la remettre à fréquence nominale. Sinon tout hardware est susceptible d'être la cause... Et le memtest il faut le laisser aller au bout. Une autre solution serait de tester une autre barette de ram sûre.

----------

## zeuss1414

ben en fait mon proc a un bus a 133Mhz, la je l'a monter d'environ 100MHz surtout pour le fun tu pense que ca peu venir de ca ???

----------

## tetienne

Dis, rassure-moi, tu la penses pas ta question ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> ben en fait mon proc a un bus a 133Mhz, la je l'a monter d'environ 100MHz surtout pour le fun tu pense que ca peu venir de ca ???

 

hein???

tu es sûr de ce que tu dis:?:  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

parce que la RAM en 133 ça date des P3 (autour de 1Ghz)

 *Quote:*   

>  - Ram corsair 512Mo PC 3200 qui tourne a 140MHz
> 
> - CM ABIT K7N2G-L
> 
> - Athlon XP 2400+ 

 

tout ça me laisse penser que ton bus mémoire devrait être largement au dessus de ça (au moins 266 Mhz) en plus c'est de la DDR. Si ton bus est effectivement en 133 Mhz, alors ça devrait être de la SDRAM non DDR que tu devrais utiliser, et encore downclocker de la RAM ça se fait encore pas mal mais pas si on change le type.

un tour par google m'a rassuré 

 *Quote:*   

> Format :  	ATX
> 
> Nombre de processeurs : 	1
> 
> Support Processeur : 	Socket 462
> ...

 

elle est loin d'être à 133  :Laughing: , c'est ton bus UDMA qui est du 133

 *Quote:*   

> Supports DDR266/333 with internal graphic core, DDR266/333/400 with external 

  la 3200 ça devrait être du 333 normalement.

si tu veux tester ta RAM: memtest (en plus ça devrait aller vite avec ton système) donc boot sur livecd et memtest (au lieu de choisir gentoo au prompt du début)

----------

## zeuss1414

comment ca ??? c'etait juste pour dire que l'overclocking etait pas enorme donc je ne pense pas que ca joue sur la stabilité.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je vois pas de référence à une modification du coeff multiplicateur du FSB/CPU. Ta RAM, tu l'as overclockée en montant le FSB ou en touchant au coeff de la mémoire?

Parce que si c'est juste ne montant le FSB, t'as oublié de signaler que du coup, ton CPU aussi est overclocké, et si la RAM à 140 ne donne pas d'erreur à Memtest pendant tout une nuit, alors çà vient du CPU qui corrompt les données quand il chauffe. J'ai eu ces mêmes symptômes lorsque j'ai testé le potentiel de mon matos, la RAM était ok, le CPU bootait, mais donnait des erreurs lorsque très solicité (cf des benchs qui vérifient les calculs du CPU pendant les opérations).

----------

## El_Goretto

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *zeuss1414 wrote:*   ben en fait mon proc a un bus a 133Mhz, la je l'a monter d'environ 100MHz surtout pour le fun tu pense que ca peu venir de ca ??? 
> 
> hein???
> 
> tu es sûr de ce que tu dis:?:   
> ...

 

Je reviens sur ce qui est dit, déjà, c'est pas plutot une MSI K7N2G-L? Ensuite, un core 2400+ tourne avec un FSB 133 (http://www.tomshardware.com/cpu/20030217/images/cpu_chart.gif). Et juste, la PC 3200, c'est de la DDR 400 maximum (donc 200 mhz réel). (PC 2700 = 333).

Pour résumer, le monsieur à un FSB/RAM qui doit être de 133 à la base, et il l'a passé à 140. Rien de très méchant, mais certains Athlon XP throughbred (comme le mien) n'aime pas du tout toute augmentation en fréquence. Donc je réitère mon conseil, certes, relance un gros coup de memtest mais de la DDR 400 qui supporte pas de tourner à DR 266 , c'est peu probable (de la corsair surtout). Vérifie surtout la qualité de fonctionnement du CPU quand il est "à fond".Last edited by El_Goretto on Thu Apr 14, 2005 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zeuss1414

Je reprend car c'est vrai que je me suis mal exprimer:D 

En fait je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que de la DDR PC 3200 a une vitesse d'horloge de 200 MHz. Mon processeur lui de 133. Je suis passer de 133 a 140 sans modifier le coef multiplicateur. Donc il me semble qu'en frequence processeur j'ai gagner 100Mhz.

Donc, est ce que mes probleme de compilation peuvent venir de ce petit overclokage sachant qu'il me semble qu'il ne chaufe pas trop. Mais je ne peu pas verifier, car je ne sais plus comment faire en mode console.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Je reprend car c'est vrai que je me suis mal exprimer:D 
> 
> En fait je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que de la DDR PC 3200 a une vitesse d'horloge de 200 MHz. Mon processeur lui de 133. Je suis passer de 133 a 140 sans modifier le coef multiplicateur. Donc il me semble qu'en frequence processeur j'ai gagner 100Mhz.
> 
> Donc, est ce que mes probleme de compilation peuvent venir de ce petit overclokage sachant qu'il me semble qu'il ne chaufe pas trop. Mais je ne peu pas verifier, car je ne sais plus comment faire en mode console.

 

Oki, j'avais bien compris alors  :Smile: 

Mon 2600+ ne supporte pas non plus de prendre 100 mhz. J'ai laissé tomber, à mon avis t'as pas plus de chance que moi de ce côté là.

----------

## kernelsensei

facile, underclock a nouveau, essaye de recompiler .. si ca passe, c'etait le overclock  :Smile:  (du moins ya de grandes chances)

----------

## tetienne

Ouf, trop de réflexion pour en arriver à cette conclusion !

----------

## zeuss1414

Ok je vais tester ca et je vous tien au courrant ...

Merci:D

----------

## papedre

Salut, 

en effet, si tu as augmenter la frequence du bus, c'est toutes les frequences des composants de ta machine qui ont été augementé (car ils utilisent un coef multiplicateur).

Cependant, si tu n'es pas un hardcore-gamer, je ne vois pas trop l'interet de ce genre d'amelioration. En effet, Gentoo est relativement sobre du coté de prérequis machine. Et gagné 100mHz sur ton processeur ne doit pas influencer enormement sur les performance finale de ta machine. Par contre en faisant ca, tu augmentes les risques d'erreurs en pleine charge. ( c'est le cas lors de la compil pendant lequel ton CPU tourne en général à 100%). 

Ainsi, la course aux Mhz est souvent inutile, mais essayer d'avoir un système homogène beaucoups plus interessant. Personnellement, je préfere augementer les perf de ma machine en augmentant la RAM, des disques en RAID ou une bone carte graphique, mais je ne fais pas d'overclocking pour gagner des clopinettes. ( sans parler que ca chauffe plus, donc faut plus refroidir, donc plus de bruit ...  :Twisted Evil:  )

Essaye donc de remettre les valeurs par default, je pense pas que tu vois un difference à l'utilisation, mais cela pourra peut etre rendre ta machine plus stable à l'usage et resoudre tes pbs. 

A+

----------

## El_Goretto

100% d'accord avec papedre.

----------

## tetienne

500% d'accord. La fréquence ne veut rien dire. Ce n'est qu'un argument de vente à la noix (qui a d'ailleurs conduit les architectures x86 à des fréquences pas possibles sans être exploités, merci Intel). Un ALPHA cadencé à 1 GHz plante un P4 3 GHz...

----------

## zeuss1414

Je suis totalement d'accord avec vous aussi j'ai un ibook un 1.2 et il dechire mon pc fixe de loins 

J'avais fait ce petit overclokage au moment du changement de ventillo dans mon PC et j'ai pas vu de difference au nivo perf. Comme je suis un peu feneant j'avais donc pas pris le temps de revenir en arriere. C'est seulement maintenant que je me rend compte des probleme car je resinstalle ma gentoo. Au prochain crash je reboot et je met tout comme avant  :Cool: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Au prochain crash je reboot et je met tout comme avant 

 

A moins que t'aies prévu de tout réinstaller après ce "crash", moi je rebooterais de suite, parce qu'un CPU qui tourne sur 1 seul pipeline et corrompt tes données quand çà lui plait... 

"C'est vous qui voyez".

----------

## krinn

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> elle est loin d'être à 133 , c'est ton bus UDMA qui est du 133
> 
> 

 

Ben en faite non, elle est a 133, la DDR266 tourne a 133 mhz mais comme c'est une D(ouble) D(ata) R(ate) 133x2 = 266mhz

Allez hop, on finit le cours sur la RAM (pour la DDR)

Les cartes mère référence souvent la ram par sa fréquence de fonctionnement: 133, 166 & 200...

La RAM par sa fréquance effective: 266, 333, 400 (le x2)

et l'appelation par sa bande passante : 266x8 (2128 = PC2100)...

Bref il devient facile de voir le résultat de son overclock:

RAM à 140mhz = 280mhz = PC2200 (ce qui reste en dessous de 3200)

sireyssire: au coin s'il te plait.

Pour finir:

zeuss1414: a ta place je mettrais un ratio 1:1 ram/cpu TANT que ton cpu n'a pas un fsb > 200, puisque ta ram sera toujours dans ces conditions soit downclocké, soit au maximum d'utilisation (cad 200mhz).

Tu devrais aussi allez faire un tour sur le site web de corsair (puisque c'est une corsair) pour aller voir les spécifications de la barette, en effet les carte mères détecte la fréquence des mémoires et leurs valeurs de fonctionnement (timings) car c'est "inscrit" par le constructeur sur la barrette. Toutefois, même si la RAM n'informe pas ta carte mère des valeurs de fonctionnement de celle-ci a des fréquence plus basses, celles-ci sont presque toujours plus interressantes.

Cette phrase étant incompréhensible a la première lecture, j'explique par l'exemple:

Si t'as barette a par un CAS 3.0 a 3200, elle a certainement un CAS 2.5 voir 2.0 a 2100... Et la tu auras au moins l'avantage de timings aggressifs.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sireyssire: au coin s'il te plait.
> 
> 

 

Non mais  :Smile: 

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu devrais aussi allez faire un tour sur le site web de corsair (puisque c'est une corsair) pour aller voir les spécifications de la barette, en effet les carte mères détecte la fréquence des mémoires et leurs valeurs de fonctionnement (timings) car c'est "inscrit" par le constructeur sur la barrette. Toutefois, même si la RAM n'informe pas ta carte mère des valeurs de fonctionnement de celle-ci a des fréquence plus basses, celles-ci sont presque toujours plus interressantes.
> 
> Cette phrase étant incompréhensible a la première lecture, j'explique par l'exemple:
> ...

 

En fait, si, c'est le SPD qui contient ces données, et aussi les timings pour des fréquences inférieures. C'est le cas de mes 2 barettes noname et de ma corsair, car les timings se modifient tous seuls quand tu selectionnes le paramétrage RAM "by SPD" dans le BIOS et que tu fais varier le FSB.

----------

## sireyessire

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *krinn wrote:*   
> 
> sireyssire: au coin s'il te plait.
> 
>  
> ...

 

mea culpa.

mais je suis déjà dehors, alors faut que je rentre pour aller au coin ou c'est bon?

----------

## krinn

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mea culpa.
> 
> mais je suis déjà dehors, alors faut que je rentre pour aller au coin ou c'est bon?

 

 :Very Happy:  ne rentre pas trop tard quand même 

El_goretto: exact, mais les constructeurs ne remplissent pas toujours le SPD en fonction de toutes les fréquences existantes ce qui laisse la carte mère faire un choix hazardeux.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *krinn wrote:*   

> El_goretto: exact, mais les constructeurs ne remplissent pas toujours le SPD en fonction de toutes les fréquences existantes ce qui laisse la carte mère faire un choix hazardeux.

 

On est d'accord, j'ajouterai même que dans le cas de 2 barettes de marques différentes (donc avec des SPD différents), il faut mieux mettre les paramètres en dur, car la détection est bancale et peut varier sans qu'on le sache (se promener dans le menu du BIOS peut même provoquer une redétection et on voit alors les valeur bouger toutes seules (vécu).

----------

